# Nexus Prime to include a Google + Button?



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

*Do you think there will be multiple ICS devices at launch?*​
Of Course!!! 426.67%lol, No. that has to be the stupidest shit I've heard all day.1173.33%


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

About 6 months ago i took a job with a Tech startup in SLC, UT. Best job in the world. I get to travel, be constantly surrounded by technology and the perks that come alongside being with the CEO about 95% of the day... meeting various " big shots" in the mobile and enterprise sectors, mostly on campus.

This brings us to last Thursday. We had just gotten back from our offices in Boise...yes, Boise. Needless to say, I was in some desperate need of sleep. I was locking the door to my office, when my leg started to buzz. erk. The Boss. After no more than 2 minutes, i realized i'd be spending my weekend in San Mateo & Mountain View.

As I''m writing this, GOGO wireless is raping me. I do not believe I should have to pay for wireless on a plane... another time.

Anyways, without going into too much... I was told --- The Nexus Prime is NOT going to be the only ICS phone at launch. Google is very serious about the wide range deployment of ICS and is going to be announcing several Phones at the same time. HTC is in the work to deliver a device running ICS at launch that includes a dedicated Google + button, similar to the salsa or chacha (facebook button), but with no other buttons.

I dunno, this scares me a little bit. can't put my finger on it yet, but ever since we left that meeting i've been sick to my stomach.

What do you kids think about this?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Whether they're talking about it or not, I don't see such a device making it to market. It's a corny concept that I don't believe the masses desire. I mean, such a button is a complete waste of device real estate, which is the entire reason they're ditching buttons to begin with (larger screens, smaller phones). Interesting to talk about, sure. But it simply won't be successful if it hits market.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah. corny is the best way to put it. lol, I can't believe the idea of it actually got me sick! (google+ button)


----------



## 02busa (Aug 30, 2011)

"ro6666lt said:


> yeah. corny is the best way to put it. lol, I can't believe the idea of it actually got me sick! (google+ button)


Terrible idea to say the least! Either way, I hope the Nexus Prime isn't as big of a let down as the Nexus S was..

Sent from my Atrix OC'd & UV'd Running Sean's Honeycomb Rom v1.3


----------



## gt1989 (Jun 13, 2011)

Isn't ICS supposed to get rid of the buttons?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

"gt1989 said:


> Isn't ICS supposed to get rid of the buttons?


Yeah, that's why it made me so sick! Lol


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

practicing my necromancy for a good laugh


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yay, only thing better than rumors are ridiculously made up rumors. I just ignore everything until it's announced officially.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

ro6666lt said:


> Yay, only thing better than rumors are ridiculously made up rumors. I just ignore everything until it's announced officially.


 this is a hilarious thread


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Lmao
> 
> this is a hilarious thread


Indeed.


----------

